# Τα πάντα όλα από ελληνικά κόμικς ονλάιν



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2012)

http://users.sch.gr/vasanagno/comics.html


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 17, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίος. Τόσο ο πρωτομάστορας, όσο και ο διακομιστής.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις εδώ μία παρέμβαση επιμορφωτικού χαρακτήρα. Υπάρχουν και αυτά τα ελληνικά κόμικς και έντυπα γενικού, ή κατά κανόνα, πιο ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος. Έχει και υλικό για κατέβασμα. Το αναφέρω απλά σαν συμπλήρωμα για το ελληνικό του θέματος :)


----------

